# Luxating Patellas



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

So, Lily has been limping for a couple weeks but it comes and goes. I kept thinking perhaps she had something in her paw and as soon as I would pick her up and put her down again she would be fine so I felt like I was seeing things. Well, today I took her into the vet and he said she has a luxating patella, and that its pretty common in small dogs because they are bred to be so much smaller. He said she doesn't need any kind of surgery or treatment because its not causing her pain at this point and after she skips a few steps it seems to go back in and be okay. 

After some brief googling I am a little more worried than when I left the vets this afternoon. Does anyone here have experience with this in their dogs? Is this something that will get worse? I did a search and could mostly find info on dogs with very severe patella issues that required surgery. 

I told the vet its good for Lily to have a little flaw because otherwise she would just be too perfect she is so sweet and loveable


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Dugan has luxating patellas. My vet graded them a 1 on one leg and a 2 on the other. She said it is very common. It does not seem to affect him at all. If she is not in pain and they don't seem to "pop out" for long periods of time, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know much about this, but if you still have concerns, maybe go get a second opinion from another vet and if they both say its minor, then, well..you have no reason to worry :kiss: The thing with the internet and conditions, is people usually only post or rant about it if the condition is severe, those with milder cases of _____, just go about their lives, so don't let google get you worried.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I just found this thread and wondered if there was any additional information. Panda began limping/hopping this weekend. Not consistent, but would hold her rear foot up and hop a few steps, hold the paw off to the side and shake it, then begin to walk normally. Took her to the vet today and she said luxating patella. She gave me an antibiotic since she thinks it was due to an injury, not genetics. She said we could operate and "tack" the kneecap back in place, but she hates to operate on a dog who is not experiencing any pain (Panda doesn't appear to be suffering with this). OTOH, she did say there is a greater risk of arthritis settling in that area as she gets older....

Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with this?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

waybrook said:


> I just found this thread and wondered if there was any additional information. Panda began limping/hopping this weekend. Not consistent, but would hold her rear foot up and hop a few steps, hold the paw off to the side and shake it, then begin to walk normally. Took her to the vet today and she said luxating patella. She gave me an antibiotic since she thinks it was due to an injury, not genetics. She said we could operate and "tack" the kneecap back in place, but she hates to operate on a dog who is not experiencing any pain (Panda doesn't appear to be suffering with this). OTOH, she did say there is a greater risk of arthritis settling in that area as she gets older....
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with this?


Yes, there is a risk of arthritis but there will be arthritis if they DO the surgery. If it was me, I wouldn't consider the surgery unless Panda was in constant pain. Usually the doctor recommends very, very restricted activity for 10-14 days which gives the ligaments/tendons/muscles time to heal if they are inflamed.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Jill - she wants to see her in 10 days after the course of antibiotics and see how she's doing. We are trying to keep her quiet and minimize her activity level....now that's a strain!


----------



## Tessie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Tessie also has been recently diagnosed with luxating patellas. She will walk and then do the hopping thing. The vet said not to worry about it if she is not in pain, not much can be done. Tessie is 2 years old. This probably started about 3-4 months ago.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been giving Lily some treats with Glucosomine/Chondrotin and it seems to be helping alot. It went from every walk to barely at all. It stiill has me worried, I've been looking for an orthopedic vet, is there such a thing? I'd like a second opinion.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been meaning to post something here about what happened with my 6 1/2 year old adopted Libby, who turned up completely lame in her left rear leg one evening. She would put no weight on it at all and held it well up off the ground. I palpated every part of her leg, back and hip as well as running all joints through range of motion, and thoroughly inspected her foot. I couldn't elicit any kind of pain reaction anywhere. I went to bed worried sick, barely slept, and in the morning she was perfectly fine as if nothing had ever happened.

Libby's patellas were checked at 15 months of age and the OFA records show her patellas were all normal. Is there any chance that a luxating patella could have been her problem? Can it cause total lameness that disappears as suddenly as it begins, within hours? Libby is a VERY active dog that sprints after squirrels all morning and walks a mile daily at a speed that nearly requires me to run.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda's happens without warning. She can be walking and suddenly she'll pull her leg up and hop on 3 for a minute. Then she will hold the leg out to the side and kind of shake it, then begin to walk normally again. Sometimes its a few minutes, but she has never experienced it for any longer than that, although it has recurred within just a few minutes of the last time. The vet says that the kneecap "shifts" and when she holds it out to the side its to "shift" it back into place. We're continuing the antibiotics and trying to curtail her activity level (not very successfully I'm afraid)....


----------



## r-tist-4-u (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post needing some help. My darling Pip has developed a very slight limp in his rear right leg. I can't pinpoint a time when he injured it and only figured out something was wrong when he just decided to stay under a chair, and not be his chipper self. Only then could I see he would limp a tad. When I tried to take him for a walk he would sometimes do a bit of the 3-legged walk. It's now the second day and he seems more chipper but is still favoring it. I checked his foot pads and gently moved his leg and he does not show any pain at any point. He does want to play but I figure rest is better. Do I really need to crate him? He would feel sooo punished as he does not generally go in it.

What I would like to hear is whether anyone has had a similar issue, one that does not result to being a Luxating patella. I am sooo scared of that prognosis. He was 1 in November and has been a quite healthy pup.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh poor baby,sorry I can't help as I have had no experience of this, but I'm sure some one will jump in with advice.It's such a worry when our babies are poorly.Hope all goes well.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

r-tist-4-u said:


> Hi all, this is my first post needing some help. My darling Pip has developed a very slight limp in his rear right leg. I can't pinpoint a time when he injured it and only figured out something was wrong when he just decided to stay under a chair, and not be his chipper self. Only then could I see he would limp a tad. When I tried to take him for a walk he would sometimes do a bit of the 3-legged walk. It's now the second day and he seems more chipper but is still favoring it. I checked his foot pads and gently moved his leg and he does not show any pain at any point. He does want to play but I figure rest is better. Do I really need to crate him? He would feel sooo punished as he does not generally go in it.
> 
> What I would like to hear is whether anyone has had a similar issue, one that does not result to being a Luxating patella. I am sooo scared of that prognosis. He was 1 in November and has been a quite healthy pup.


My suggestion would be to take him to the vet. It could be any number of things, as simple as a soft tissue bruise. Better to know exactly what you're dealing with, if anything, than to guess.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm with Jill, you need to take him to the vet. It could be something simple, there are so many other things, pain is a warning sign it makes us and our babies slow down. 

Welcome to the Forum!!!! Can't wait to see more pictures of Pip.


----------

